# PlZ HELP



## Hasan Bilal (Mar 23, 2012)

I found a nest on my bedroom window and I was excited to see the baby pigeons. More than 20 days passed but the egg didn't hatch. then one day I saw that the egg was broken and I could see something black inside it. The pigeons are still taking in turns and sitting on the egg but I think its of no use.what can I do so they wont run away from here but will lay more eggs. should i throw the egg.
there were 2 eggs but 1 was broken very early.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Hasan Bilal said:


> I found a nest on my bedroom window and I was excited to see the baby pigeons. More than 20 days passed but the egg didn't hatch. then one day I saw that the egg was broken and I could see something black inside it. The pigeons are still taking in turns and sitting on the egg but I think its of no use.what can I do so they wont run away from here but will lay more eggs. should i throw the egg.
> there were 2 eggs but 1 was broken very early.


You can try putting fresh water and a good mix of pigeon food to keep them coming to your balcony.

Or you can put a nest box if possible in your window the way next time they try again.


----------



## Hasan Bilal (Mar 23, 2012)

.I give them food and water every day once. thats all right but they are sitting on a broken egg. What do I do of that?


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, you can give them food and water and they'll surely come to your window all the time.

That doesn't guarantee that they'll make the next nest there too. Also, the food will attract other pigeons too, which wouldn't be a very good place for the nest. So, if they make another nest there, maybe you could put the food and water nearby, but not at the same window where the nest is, if you see too many pigeons coming to get the food. If not that's OK.

I wouldn't take the egg away, just to let the female get some rest before laying the next round of eggs. Pigeons lay a lot of eggs all year round anyway.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Hasan Bilal said:


> .I give them food and water every day once. thats all right but they are sitting on a broken egg. What do I do of that?


If only one egg is broken and the other one is OK and they are still sitting on it just wait to see what happens, it takes I think about 18 days to hatch.

If things are to messy in the nest due to the broken egg try to clean up a little bit when they are not there to see what you do, but I do not think taking the broken egg away would be a good idea. 

If you have a camera or cam would nice to see pictures or a video of the nest and the pigeons


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

ETphonehome said:


> If only one egg is broken and the other one is OK and they are still sitting on it just wait to see what happens, it takes I think about 18 days to hatch.


No, he said the other egg was broken earlier on and that it's been over 20 days now...

Still, I would not mess with the egg. They'll soon figure out themselves that it's not going to hatch.


----------



## Hasan Bilal (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for all your help. The eggs were indeed broken in a fight between some other pigeons who wanted to make the nest in the same place. I wont throw the broken egg but doesnt the pigeon realize that its of no use sitting on it? Also after how much time will they lay more eggs? Will they lay eggs in the same nest or will they go somewhere else?


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Hasan Bilal said:


> Thanks for all your help. The eggs were indeed broken in a fight between some other pigeons who wanted to make the nest in the same place. I wont throw the broken egg but doesnt the pigeon realize that its of no use sitting on it? Also after how much time will they lay more eggs?


Yes they always do realized at the end. My hen was sitting on a fake eeg for almost 1 month then she abondoned the nest and went to a second nest I had already build for her, she mated with her partner now and will be laying eggs sure in 4 5 or 6 weeks again, some hens lay every month I have heard that some take a bit more than that.


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

Pigeons don't see everything the way we humans do. They are just programmed to sit on their eggs until they hatch. If they don't hatch, they will sit a little more before deciding to abandon the eggs.

Chances are in two weeks from now they'll be already sitting on the next round of eggs.


----------



## Hasan Bilal (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for all your help, both of you. I really hope to see them sitting on the next round of eggs. Once again I'm really grateful for all the help you provided to me.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hasan Bilal said:


> I found a nest on my bedroom window and I was excited to see the baby pigeons. More than 20 days passed but the egg didn't hatch. then one day I saw that the egg was broken and I could see something black inside it. The pigeons are still taking in turns and sitting on the egg but I think its of no use.what can I do so they wont run away from here but will lay more eggs. should i throw the egg.
> there were 2 eggs but 1 was broken very early.


I would discard the broken and rotten egg, your bedroom will not smell very good if the old one busts open..ever smell a rotten egg? plus it may spread bacteria around.. they should use the nest again.


----------



## Hasan Bilal (Mar 23, 2012)

U mean even if I through the egg they will still remain in the same place. But i am scared that they may never return if I throw their egg.My window remains closed so its smell doesn't do much of a harm to me.


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

I didn't realize at first that the egg was so damaged that it started to smell badly...

Actually, I would replace it with a fake egg to keep them happy, but I didn't tell you about that before because I thought you might not have fake pigeon eggs.

Throwing the egg in itself wouldn't make them not return, especially if you could do that when they are not around, but they probably sit on it round the clock if not disturbed.

But if you give them food on that window, I think they are already used to you being around from time to time, so you might get away with throwing the egg too. They'll surely return for the food.

You'll have to throw it anyway when they decide not to sit on it anymore.


----------



## Hasan Bilal (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes they are not sitting on it anymore from today. I just saw them come occasionally in the morning to eat or drink but i haven't seen them from 3 or 4 hours. Think they have gone but still they may return during the night. I am just scared that they might not return.


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

Hasan Bilal said:


> I am just scared that they might not return.


If you give them food and don't bother them, they'll return. That's not to say that they'll use the same nest or make another one in the exact same place... Who knows?

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hasan Bilal said:


> Yes they are not sitting on it anymore from today. I just saw them come occasionally in the morning to eat or drink but i haven't seen them from 3 or 4 hours. Think they have gone but still they may return during the night. I am just scared that they might not return.



You can leave some food and water to entice them to stay, but that may also attract others to come. They may or may not lay in the same nest, but there is nothing you can do about that. I would remove the old eggs anyway, so that they may use the same nest again.


----------



## Hasan Bilal (Mar 23, 2012)

Well the pigeons keep on coming occasionally. I have thrown the bad egg and also the pigeons don't let any other bird or pigeon to eat the food which i have kept meaning they still intend to lay eggs in the same place. Thats what I think but i am not sure that they will remain here.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Then they likely have not been put off by the eggs not hatching, so they will probably try again sometime soon...


----------



## Hasan Bilal (Mar 23, 2012)

Well those pigeons haven't returned but my dad seeing my likeness for the innocent creatures brought me a pigeon. He isn't scared much and I can catch him easily. I just keep him open in my house. I just wanted to ask that what food should I give him, right now I'm giving him grains,rice and water. Please can anyone give me a complete detail like which things should I give him to eat and how many times a day. Should I let it fly outside or no. He is willingly staying in my house.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

The most important thing you need in case it is a female and lays eggs is to buy fake eggs, if she lays eggs and you take her eggs without replacing them with fakes ones her system will inmediately produce another egg using the calcium of her body and probably she will have at the end laying problems or even die. females lay eggs almost every month. they are not fertile without the male, but who knows the first egg she will lay is fertile already.

About the food the best is to buy a pigeon mix, they come with almost all necessary grains a pigeon need, if you do not have a shop to buy this in your area you can try brown rice, broken mais, do not give only bread this is not nutritional for them, if you give the whole mais grain sometimes they do not eat it, not because they do not like, but because the grain is too big, if she is a a female then living indoors would make her need extra calcium and vitamin D3 and D. they need sunlight.

Do not give cooked foof or any processed food, no sugar, salt or cooked rice they get ill of it, no chocolate, avocado or potatos, , they are grain eaters some fruit would be Ok.

Use the search option of the forum you will find a lot of information about right feeding pigeons.

Do not expect a pigeon to behave like any other pet they do not move the tail or show gratefull when you feed them they are wild, they mostly defend the space you give to them and will always coo when you come in the neigborhood, it means this is my space, if you are patient he/she will get use to you with time.

Do not forget to provide a wide bowl not too deep with warm water weekly for a bath.


----------



## Hasan Bilal (Mar 23, 2012)

I give them bread, unboiled rice and water only. Sometimes I give it grains but u said it needed vitamin because it isn't visiting outside so what foods contain the vitamin D3 and D as u said. Vitamin D is in milk will it drink? Also if it will lay eggs should i replace them? Or should i buy a pigeon for it? I don't know whether its a male or female but its color is white. I can easily buy a pigeon so its no problem but I just need your advice.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Hasan Bilal said:


> I give them bread, unboiled rice and water only. Sometimes I give it grains but u said it needed vitamin because it isn't visiting outside so what foods contain the vitamin D3 and D as u said. Vitamin D is in milk will it drink? Also if it will lay eggs should i replace them? Or should i buy a pigeon for it? I don't know whether its a male or female but its color is white. I can easily buy a pigeon so its no problem but I just need your advice.


Well that is not enough to keep your pigeon healthy on the long term.

Try to give peas, corn, milo, and wheat

Vitamine D is synthesized in the body if the piegeon gets enough sunlight, but living indoors I think is beter to give a suplement for pigeons which contains calcium and viatmin D3, if you can not get the suplement make sure it gets enough sunlight. but if it result to be a she at the end is better to give a suplement

Do not give diary products that is not OK, maybe you can make a cage to put it outside to take the sun, but always be aware of predators, cats, dogs, rats, and hawks. do not let it alone outside. a few minutes a day would be enough.

If she is a female she will lay eggs even without the male but the egg will be not fertile. That is only way to know is it male or female

The age is more difficult to know, when they are very jong just a couple of month they have dark eyes

If they are adults they have orange eyes mostly


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Hasan Bilal said:


> I give them bread, unboiled rice and water only. Sometimes I give it grains but u said it needed vitamin because it isn't visiting outside so what foods contain the vitamin D3 and D as u said. Vitamin D is in milk will it drink? Also if it will lay eggs should i replace them? Or should i buy a pigeon for it? I don't know whether its a male or female but its color is white. I can easily buy a pigeon so its no problem but I just need your advice.


see if you or someone can find a pigeon feed mix, if your pigeon ends up being a hen then she will need calcium as a suppliment if she does not find it out on her own since she will be flying free.


----------

